# The Cerenia "trial"



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, I finally got around to taking Logan far enough in the car to try the new drug Cerenia. We sent to a pet expo that was about 45 minutes away.

I am happy to report - NO uke: :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:

He did still drool a lot, but never got sick. Per my vet it is a 24 hours pill, and can be used for only 2 days in a row. We will be using it tomorrow for a longer ride to Linda's for a playdate - hopefully it will continue to work!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: that must be a great relief to be able to travel w/o the uke:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Can a trip to LI be far behind? :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maybe so Michele - time will tell!! My dogs will become the best travelled if this works. I just hope today wasnt a fluke!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's wonderful. Have a great time. I am sure Logan would be happy.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That is great news, glad it worked so well. Was he still stressed?


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Sierra got Cerenia to stop vomitting when she had an inflamed stomach....gastroentritis, to calm down her stomach.....it stopped immediately....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah Logan! Yeah Laurie!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, what great news! Hopefully this will continue to work! :whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Yea! Glad he held his uke:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Laurie, what great news for you and Logan!!!! You must be so relieved!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks I am relieved, but cautious! It was only once that I have used it so far. Tomorrow will be the true test. We drive to Linda's and it is about 1 1/2 hours at the most - if he holds it there and back, I know we have something here!!! My vet was very confident that it would work - so we will see.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Please let us know how he makes out tomorrow!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

It better work for the long ride. My guys already requested that Lilly. Logan, and Lexi come over to play.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dont worry Linda, whether he uke:'s or not - we are coming!! I want to see the new house!!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I am so glad it worked for you. Keep us posted. So it is a 24 hour drug. What would that mean if it is a weekend trip say Fri. out and Sunday back. Would taking it again on a Sunday be too soon to take another dose after taking one dose on Friday afternoon. I took Lola and Maggie on a trip this weekend and gave her the sedative that she usually takes but it did not work on the way down. She vomited 3 times because we hit stop start traffic. Her dose on Sunday really knocked her out more so than usual for the ride home. No vomiting for the 3 hour ride but she was really wiped and I hate that. I NEED to find another alternative. Please keep me posted.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I actually think that what you guys did would work better with the Cerenia than me.
My vet said that it is a 24 hour drug, and can be used two days in a row but no more.
I used it on Sat with him, he drooled a lot but was fine.
Sunday I used it and drooled excessivly - never did throw up- but I dont think he was feeling very well at all. He played at the playdate, and ate his dinner, but I think he just had an upset stomach most of the day. And he had a very soft stool this morning. 

I would bet if he got it on Friday and then had a break on Sat. But got it again on sunday - you might do well!! I just need to check with the vet to see if there is something I can do about the drooling - it is so bad that it literally drips from his face!! My poor baby. Maybe some meclazine would help that??


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the drooling.

Sissy has never been car sick just the opposite she loves to ride in the car.

We went to Texas - 7 hr. drive - about 5 hours in I noticed she was a little wet around the mouth. We turned the air conditioner on high and she did just fine. We like to froze but she was fine.

Maybe keeping it cool in the car and position him near a vent.
Hope you can find a routine that works for him.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Laurie, one more question. Were ther any after affects that you noticed once the drug wore off? If not then I think I am gong ot give it a try. Lola does not have too much drooling anymore only if she has had a bad trip and Friday was just that because on Sunday even though she was sedated, she had started to drool as soon as she walked near the car.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Can Cerenia be used together with a sedative?


----------

